# Where to find SureFire or compatible 2x18650 hosts?



## choclabs (Jul 3, 2014)

Let me say right upfront that I am no expert on SF configurations nor all of their acronyms plus options lists. I have tried over the past several months to look into SF hosts that are bored which will accept 2x 18650 batteries and I have come up with a few options. I guess that one way to accomplish this would be a bored SF 6P body with a bored A19 extender combination. The HA material treatment is an option that I do not absolutely require and may not wish to afford. I am sure that within this community there are products available of which I am not familiar with.

Webpage links would be helpful to receive for any replies from those who wish to help.

Thanks in advance - Michael


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 3, 2014)

In descending order of difficulty finding:

Moddoolar 130 with C interface
6P + a19 + a19
9P + a19
6P + 65mm extender


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Michael,

An unorthodox way to get 2x18650 in a Surefire is start with a B65-battery-length body:

6P w/ A14 adaptor
6R which includes the A14 adaptor
Also the 7Z - which is very rare, but can give you the general idea
And then do OR's *'ZeroRes Shorty' tailcap mod* to the tailcap to get just a bit more interior room (lengthwise).

(Note that the SureFire A14 adaptor is slightly longer than the A19 adaptor, 1.5xCR123 vs 1xCR123 length.)

What I did:
Perhaps the finest SureFire 'Z-series' implementation

The advantage of a configuration like this is that it is somewhat shorter than a true 4xCR123 body configuration, which is definitely getting to be on the long side.

Another way of visualizing the capability of the Surefire A14 adaptor is in this (A*N*14) thread:

Surefire G2 w/ 2x17670!!!

Hope this helps,


----------



## scout24 (Jul 3, 2014)

If you are looking for a dedicated C- series 2x18650 with the look and feel of a big 6p, see Wonderlite's sales thread in the Marketplace for Fivemega bodies. High quality, and they work with every SF part I've tried. Not "factory" parts, but nice. I have one set up with a 6p bezel , Triad tailcap, and Oveready Triple... 

Kestrel- Very cool 7z build!


----------



## texas cop (Jul 3, 2014)

Solarforce has a 2-18650 tube. Called the L2-D18 and sells for about 13 dollars.


----------

